# Private health insurance



## Sinomada (Nov 18, 2020)

Hello,
I am an EU national, planning to move to Lisbon and would like to take out private health insurance. Can anyone give some advice on approximate cost and how to find the right private health insurer? Any recommendations.
Many thanks


----------

